# Corrosion Tests



## محمد الاكرم (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام
كتاب هام
Corrosion Tests And Standards: Application And Interpretation
http://www.ebookee.com/Corrosion-Tests-And-Standards-Application-And-Interpretation_315816.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وفي الفترة الماضية بحثت عن بعض التعاريف وتحصلت عليها الآن في هذه الكتاب


----------



## الشخيبي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا...*


----------

